# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  19.10.13 - Rage - Киев, Бинго

## Mephisto

Rage в Киеве! 

Наряду с такими заслуженными коллективами, как Blind Guardian, Helloween, Accept, Grave Digger и Gamma Ray, трио Rage не первое десятилетие пребывают в статусе флагманов немецкой металлической сцены. 

Снискав всемирную популярность еще в середине восьмидесятых и пройдя  сквозь смены музыкантов и звукозаписывающих компаний, группа Rage не  перестает радовать своих поклонников свежими альбомами и живыми  выступлениями, которые славятся высокопрофессиональным исполнением и  безудержным драйвом. 

Rage дадут единственный в Украине, большой сольный концерт (длительностью 120 минут) в Киеве, на сцене клуба Bingo. 

В программу войдут композиции с последнего альбома "21", а также  добрая дюжина проверенных временем хитов. Как обычно, такие боевики, как  "Don't Fear The Winter" и "Soundchaser", будут исполняться вместе с  залом. Море эмоций и драйва обеспечены! 

Концерт Rage состоится 19 Октября 2013 на сцене Bingo Entertainment. 
Сайт группы 
Группа Вконтакте 

Стоимость билетов: 

*Фан-зона до 01.08.2013 - 200 грн. 
Цена билета в фан-зону до с 01.08.2013 по 18.10.2013 - 250 грн. 
В день концерта фан-зона - 300 грн.* 
*VIP-зона (вне зависимости от даты) - 350 грн.

*Билеты также можно приобрести на сайте Rage.in.ua

----------


## MSF

*Поездка на концерт+Билеты*
Подробнее  http://metalspecial.at.ua/forum/14-1346-1

----------


## d_night

*ВХОДНЫЕ БИЛЕТЫ:*

◦ FAN-зона - *250.00* ГРН.
◦ VIP-зона - *350.00* ГРН.

*ПРОДАЖА БИЛЕТОВ:*

*● SOF TOURS*

_________________________

----------

